# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Personifizierungen

## Joseph

In diesem kleine Beitrag geht es darum, wie die Thaisprache es anstellt, um aus ‚singen’ einen Sänger, aus ‚Sport’ einen Sportler’ zu machen. Wir (und auch die Engländer) hängen oft ein –er an, die Franzosen ein –eur  bzw.  -euse, usw.

Im Thai geht man anders vor, man stellt eine bestimmte Silbe *davor*. Vier wichtige von diesen Vorsilben (es gibt noch mehr) will ich hier vorstellen.

1)	?? (etwa: konn). Bedeutet eigentlich „Person“. Diese Vorsilbe wendet man oft an, wenn eine (in den Augen der Thais) einfache Handlung zugrunde liegt, die zu erlernen nicht besonders schwierig ist:
??????? (etwa: konnkab rod) = der Fahrer
????? (etwa: konnsuan) = der Gärtner
???????? (etwa: konnsagpha) = die Person, die Wäsche wäscht
???????? (etwa: konnkaikong) = Verkäufer

2)	???  (etwa: Phuuh). Auch das bedeutet „Person“, das Wort kann jedoch nicht allein stehen, wird als sogen. „bound stem“ praktisch wie eine Vorsilbe behandelt.  Inhaltlich liegt bei mit ??? beginnenden Bezeichnungen eine eher vorübergehende, kurzfristige Handlung zugrunde:
??????? (etwa :Zunge rausstrecken: huuhwing) = Läufer     (‚wing’ = laufen)
?????? (etwa: phuuhfang) = Zuhörer   (‚gfang’ = zuhören)
??????  (etwa: phuuhsong) = Absender  (‚song’ = schicken, senden)
??????? (etwa: Phuhchu-ei) = Helfer   (‚chu-ei’ = helfen)

3)	???? (etwa: chang, mit kurzem ‚a’, nicht wie bei der Biersorte). Diese Vorsilbe verwendet man, wenn eine größere, nicht leicht zu erwerbende Geschicklichkeit (oft  handwerklicher Art) zugrunde liegt; ähnlich unserem ‚Meister’: in Bäckermeister, Schumachermeister…:
???????????? (etwa: changdtadsöah) = Schneider  (dtadsöah = Kleider schneiden)
????????? (etwa: changdtadphom),  ?????????? (changdtängphom) = Friseur
??????? (etwa: changmai) = Tischler, Zimmermann (‚mai’ = Holz)
??????? (etwa: changfit) = Mechaniker  (‚fit’ ist das engl. Wort ‚to fit’)
????????? (changgradjock) = Glaser (‚gradjock’ = Glasscheibe)
???????? (etwa:changthasiih) = Anstreicher (heute nennen sich die im deutschen wohl Maler) (‚thashiih’ = Farbe auftragen)

Daneben gibt es auch ??????? (etwa: changphuud) = Meister des Sprechens sowie  ???????  (etwa: changkhui) = Meister des Plauderns. Das heißt, jemand ist sehr gesprächig, hört gar nicht mehr auf zu erzählen, zu sprechen… Ist aber meist nicht negativ gemeint. Dagegen ?????? (etwa: phuutmaag) = spricht zu viel (auch Sachen, die man besser nicht ansprechen sollte).

4)	??? (etwa: nag). Diese Vorsilbe verwendet man, wenn kulturelle, professionelle, z.T.. künstlerische oder sportliche Tätigkeiten zugrunde liegen:
???????? (etwa:nagkhi-en) = Schriftsteller   (‚khien = schreiben)
???????? (etwa:nagdondtrii) = Musiker (‚dontdtrii = Musik)
??????? (etwa: nagroong) = Sänger  (‚roong’ = singen)
?????? (etwa: nagmuei) = Boxer (‚muei’ = boxen)
??????? (etwa: nag gilaah) = Sportler (‚gilaah’ = Sport)
??????????? (etwa: nagfutbon) = Fußballer (‚futboon’ aus dem Englischen)
?????? (etwa: nagsööp) = Detektiv (‚sööp’ = untersuchen)
???????? (etwa: nagri-en) = Schüler (‚ri-en’ = lernen)

Wie gesagt, es gibt noch unzählige Wörter dieser Art, und weitere Vorsilben. Ich habe bewusst nur eine kleine Auswahl vorgestellt. – Auch weiß ich, dass z.B. unser ‚ö’ nicht das Thai-‚ö’ ist, dass unser ‚i-e’ bzw. ‚i-a’ nicht das Thai ‚i-e’ oder ‚i-a’ ist…usw.

Joseph

----------

